# Favorite Summer wines?



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Gentlemen,

As the title suggests, what are your favorite summer wines? Let's limit ourselves to those available in America and costing less than $50.00.

I like Chateau Ste. Michelle Chardonays from Washington State...

How about the rest of you?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

A new world chardonnay, though lovely, does not make me think of summer but of the food I would eat with it. Likewise NZ Sauv is a little too sweet and feels more like spring or autumn. Something sparkling perhaps, or an albarino, or a crisp italian white (lugana perhaps?) would match the hot weather more aptly. Even better, English white wine - three choirs, camel valley., etc... perfect for summer.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

England produces wine??? Who knew??? :icon_smile_big: I'd be interested in trying some... Time to head to my local wine store... Thanks for the idea!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

of the many great things England produces, wine should not creep on to that list...

I like most French Chablis (you can get them for around 10-15$) for summer food, some nice crab and lobster...yumm


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Don't be too hasty to judge. Climatological factors mean the conditions in places from Tewksbury to Sussex match those of Champagne from 30 to 50 years ago. English wines have won many accolades and have a growing reputation.

BTW All Chablis is French ;-)


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Rossini,
I can't find any of the vineyards you mentioned for English wines. Any other recommendations for someone living here in the Colonies?? BTW, I work with a great bunch of Brits and they all wished me a Happy Revolution Day for the 4th.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, they would be hard to find over there! 

It's very hard to name specifics as different chains carry different producers...

So, what about red - beaujolais (maybe a fleurie or brouilly. Georges Dubouef to start)

In whites - Caymus Conundrum, Cakebread Sauv Bl. or Frog's Leap. How about Sancerre? In Chablis, for value, try Brocard. 

In sparkling - Mumm's Napa offering. 

Up north, Snoquilamie does some good budget whites. L'ecole 41 for Chard...

Italian whites are worth a shot. There's so many - Check out what's on offer locally.

And Spanish whites - albarino in particular - is great for summer as mentioned previously.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Speaking of Italians... Gavi di Gavi from la Scolca is rather summery methinks.

Burgundy whites like the aforementioned Chablis are very agreeable for marrying with crème de cassis for a bit of kir.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Saar Riesling
Bourgogne Aligoté
Good Beaujolais
un-oaked white Burgundy (Chablis is a good start)
had forgotten about Gavi-- good ones are very nice indeed
Pinot Grigio that isn't bargain basement. Had a surprisingly nice one from Long Island a year or so agol.

There are other choices. Even a Brunello or decent red Bordeaux can be a good thing on a summer evening, if served with a good steak at around 60-65F.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

misterdonuts said:


> Speaking of Italians... Gavi di Gavi from la Scolca is rather summery methinks..


Yes, and speaking of Gavi I would recommend those from Michele Chiarlo. The Rovereto especially so, just to compare against their Di Gavi style.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

When it gets very hot and muggy we drink a lot of Hogue Late Harvest White Reisling. I think its like $9 and very refreshing.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

$50 is too rich for my blood! I get excited when it comes in a bottle as opposed to a box!  ...I like a really light Pinot Grigio called KRIS...it is around $9...on the red front McManus Merlot is nice...around the same price...I think my entire wine refrigerator has about $50 in it (5-6 bottles!)


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, Riesling can be excellent and is often overlooked. Dr Ls abound and Zind Hubrecht makes sublime wines at a range of price points. Biodynamic, too! On a related note, there is some excellent value Austrian wine - take Gruner Veltliner from Domaine Wachau, for example.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> When it gets very hot and muggy we drink a lot of Hogue Late Harvest White Reisling. I think its like $9 and very refreshing.


I love that stuff with spicy Asian food...very sweet, yet not desserty...tasty like candy!


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 16, 2008)

Rossini said:


> A new world chardonnay, though lovely, does not make me think of summer but of the food I would eat with it.


Not as easy to come by, but they do make un-oaked Chardonnays. I just had a 2007 Rustenberg Brampton Unoaked Chardonnay that was very refreshing and didn't have the buttery/vanilla'dness (add THAT to Webster's!) that oaked chardonnays have. I know Evans and Tate make one as well, I've been on the look out for it for some time.

Having said that, I've been doing a LOT of Sauvignon Blancs lately. My staple is Kim Crawfords.

Rose wines are also piquing my interest. Dry, not sweet, go great with grilled meats. Had a bottle of Swanson Rosato recently that really opened my eyes.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Though I mainly drink red wines, I do switch to Sauvignon Blanc in the warmer months (and with Asian food). My current favorite is a 2006 Pomelo. Very crisp with a lot of grapefruit and green apple flavors.


----------



## fritzl (Jun 5, 2006)

Rossini said:


> On a related note, there is some excellent value Austrian wine - take Gruner Veltliner from Domaine Wachau, for example.


You can add the distinct varietal from : Welschriesling,

They also have fantastic Sauvignon Blancs.

Wineries: Walter Skoff, Domäne Müller, Sattlerhof, Winkler-Hermaden, Polz etc.


----------



## AJLP (Oct 12, 2007)

I really like Vinho Verde from Portugal. It is a very light slightly fizzy and very young white. No real depth nor body. It works well with simply prepared seafood, say clams steamed with garlic finished with a squeeze of lemon and fresh parsley. Complete the table with some good bread and ice cold vinho verde and I'm happy! The epitome of simplicity yet my favorite summer meal! Oh, the wine is about $6.00 or less a bottle. Trader Joe's had some for I think 3.99 a bottle.


----------

